# A quick update...



## nessietee (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies to my previous questions. 

A quick update, I've got my Working Holiday Visa approved now! Yaye! It will give me a year to start planning my move. The WHV will last me two years.  

I'm still apprehensive about the job market situation but I guess it's a wait and see hoping that the market gets better. There was one thing I wasn't to keen on and I hope it's not true! I was told as a perm you only get 2 weeks on annual leave (in addition to all the public holidays which adds up to be about 7 or so). Really? So little????? 

I was in Paris last weekend and noticed loads of Canadians over there. Summer holidays? While on the Eurostar, I met a lovely Canadian lady who was really easy chat to and offered me a lot of tips with fab places to visit in Canada. It got me excited about the prospect of me being in Canada next year esp if all the Canadian people are this friendly.  

Speak soon!

Take care, 
Ness xo


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I was told as a perm you only get 2 weeks on annual leave (in addition to all the public holidays which adds up to be about 7 or so). Really? So little????? 

It is true that in many jobs the starting vacation time is two weeks plus about 10 public holidays (depends on Province). Extra vacation time is earned through service. Depending on the importance of one's job, vacation time can be negotiated before being hired. IOW, if hired as a senior manager or executive one may expect increased vacation time.


----------

